# R.I.P. Marni Nixon



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

You may not recognise the name but you do know and love her voice.

This obit only scratches the surface. After Guys and Dolls, Holywood cast actors first and singers second. If they could be given 'help', with their dialogue, hair, make up, cosmetic surgery then they could also get some help with the voice. Always the first call went to Marni.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/jul/25/marni-nixon-singer-dies-aged-86


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Actually, I do recognize the name. When they announced it on the radio, I knew who they were talking about before they explained it, probably because I had a huge crush on Natalie Wood when I was young and was disappointed when I found out that it wasn't her voice in West Side Story. I think that's what burned the name Marnie on my young psyche.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Always sad people dying, alas no one is to escape that final route, and become 86 I should be grateful for that.
( Grandparents almost 90 ans till going strong)


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I loved her singing.


----------

